# Let's see your blue-eyed horses



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

As the title says, let's see your blue-eyed beauties (and gents!) 

I'll start.

View attachment 436666


View attachment 436674


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is our lead mare/penner, Angel, a bay tobiano Paint with 2 blue eyes.


----------



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

She's beautiful! Love her coloring.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is Apollo, my paint gelding with his partial blue eye


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

love the colors


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Honey Boo Boo aka Bright As A Star









Skip N My Assets aka Skippy


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Garzo (whose name actually means "blue eyed"!)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My girl only has one blue eye but I think it's rather stunning.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Magic, my Dad's horse, back when he was beautiful, (other eye is brown)








Zane,








The equine love of my life, with his partial blue,








(most the blue is at the top)


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

This is my Roux, he has one blue and one brown 

Blue Side- 


















Brown side:


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

This is flashy cash. She's got one blue eye, and one brown eye. Blue eyed horses used to freak me out a bit, but I've gotten used to it. There was a blue eyed paint at the barn I used to work at. She was nasty. When I was around 10 I was loading another horse in the trailer next to her and she took a good chunk out of my back. Flashy is sweet as pie tho, so I'm over it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

darkpony said:


> Blue eyed horses used to freak me out a bit, but I've gotten used to it.


In my experience riding our 2 blue eyed Paint mare, a lot of horse owners around here have never even seen a blue eyed horse, and I've probably had to explain a few hundred times that our mare does NOT have cataracts ;-)


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I am still a sucker for soft brown eyes! but blue are nice. Very eccentric


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

My dad calls Zanzi "pretty blue eyes".


----------



## BlueEyedPaint (Apr 1, 2014)

This is my Paint mare, Gia! Sorry these pics are a little on the large side!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He's got one partial blue eye.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Roux said:


> This is my Roux, he has one blue and one brown
> 
> Blue Side-
> 
> ...


 I've been wondering..How do you pronounce his name? either way I like how its spelled!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> In my experience riding our 2 blue eyed Paint mare, a lot of horse owners around here have never even seen a blue eyed horse, and I've probably had to explain a few hundred times that our mare does NOT have cataracts ;-)


Took me forever to convince my best friend that blue-eyed horses aren't blind. I'm still not certain she's 100% convinced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abbylhat (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's a picture of my boy, Fiji! 

I took this of him and one of my friends while we were tacking up! He's kinda new, so we don't have many pictures of him just yet!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

BlueEyedPaint & abbylhat, I simply adore that your horses have that thick, black coloring around the blue eyes. It looks stunning and really makes the blue coloration pop! Beautiful <3


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my boy Sir Royal Sonny Bar. He has one blue eye and one brown  I think he is quite handsome:lol:


----------



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

Really lovely horses and blue eyes everyone! I also had heard a lot of negative information and "old wives' tales" regarding blue-eyed horses, but she couldn't be a better horse. My brother thinks she's freaky looking and calls her "demon horse", but she's really super lovey and well-mannered. lol


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> In my experience riding our 2 blue eyed Paint mare, a lot of horse owners around here have never even seen a blue eyed horse, and I've probably had to explain a few hundred times that our mare does NOT have cataracts ;-)


I've gotten questions about that a couple times, too. I'm not sure where people get the idea that blue eyed horses have cataracts and/or are blind... I wonder if they think the same thing about blue eyed people/cats/dogs?


----------



## CrazyLegs262 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ruger is a bay overo with two blue eyes. He's my lil (not quite anymore though) pride and joy.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

My trainer's blue eyed 5 y/o paint mare, April!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity, have any of you had your horse's blue eye(s) tattooed? A friend of mine just had that done on her paint gelding's eyes, because they get super weepy in the sun and he does NOT keep a fly mask on. I've always wondered if that actually works.


----------

